# old Iver Johnson bike



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

I need to sell it and need to know if it is original and how much to ask .I bought a lot at as storage auction and it was in there .I have no where to store it .can anyone tell me the year ? i cant seem to find a front sprocket that looks like this is it off of another bike? thanks for any info -


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

I just wasted a whole hour trying to figure this ou twhy cant i just post some pics?


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.218419761515186.63375.100000414913055


----------



## Larmo63 (May 22, 2011)

Sent Private Message, thanks....


----------



## slick (May 22, 2011)

I want to see it!! I don't have a facebook!


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

I will send email


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

this is not a post


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

maybe I should keep it and put a whizzer motor in it


----------



## twowheelfan (May 22, 2011)

Its a beaut! if i had the cash i would try and buy it from you for $450 and call it a day at $800. its been restored at some point. but the parts look  super clean!


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 22, 2011)

I will keep it if isnt worth that much i was thinkin a couple of grand


----------



## Larmo63 (May 22, 2011)

Not strong enough for a Whizzer. Good luck.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2011)

What's the serial number ? It should be located on the left side of the seat tube just below the seat post opening. It was definitely repainted at some point and the crank doesn't seem correct but I could be wrong about that. Nice bike.


----------



## frogger1903 (May 23, 2011)

Are you guys sure that's an Iver Johnson bicycle ? I have a unidentified frame with that same crank and chainring and looks like the same frame (with lubrication port). Headbadge holes are closely spaced and horizontal (2).   On the questioned bike -  I would be interested to know if there are stamped numbers on the upper seat tube and seeing a photo showing how the seat post is held in place in seat tube ? Also, looks like the headbadge is fairly freshly installed with rivet / nails, not screws. Maybe a very early Iver ? Any Iver Johnson experts out there ? I may be totally off base here.  Dennis


----------



## twowheelfan (May 23, 2011)

no, you are right to question the placement of the serial numbers. i also wonder if the BB is a pinch type with two bolts. thats on the ivers as well, at least in the early 00's. But like the guy said if its not worth a couple grand he's gonna put a motor on it and ride it himself. wether or not its an iver its a nice bike.


----------



## DonChristie (May 23, 2011)

I'm no expert, but the fork looks like a blade type, the BB appears to have grease fittings, the gooseneck and the rear axle adjusters all seem wrong for an Iver. The sprocket is not an IJ. Also as pointed out, the headbadge has rivet type holding it instead of screws. I wouldn't put a motor on it either. Nice old bike tho!


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 23, 2011)

frogger1903 said:


> Are you guys sure that's an Iver Johnson bicycle ? I have a unidentified frame with that same crank and chainring and looks like the same frame (with lubrication port). Headbadge holes are closely spaced and horizontal (2).   On the questioned bike -  I would be interested to know if there are stamped numbers on the upper seat tube and seeing a photo showing how the seat post is held in place in seat tube ? Also, looks like the headbadge is fairly freshly installed with rivet / nails, not screws. Maybe a very early Iver ? Any Iver Johnson experts out there ? I may be totally off base here.  Dennis



 I found out the guy who used to own it got it off of ebay  He was told it was from the 1800s and he paid 1200 bucks in 2006


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 23, 2011)

I will not be putting a motor in it sorry for the bad joke how do I find an iver johnson expert ? Thank you for all the help so far!


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 23, 2011)

I found somne numbers on the right side of the frame just below the seat post appears to be two they are filled with paint .There are no bolts on the seat post I guess it is a oressure fit? i dont see how the post keeps from moving


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 23, 2011)




----------



## slick (May 23, 2011)

Yes it's an Iver since the serial numbers are on the seatpost. I had a 30's all original Iver and it had the numbers in the same exact spot. I'd love to have it in my collection!


----------



## IJamEcono (May 23, 2011)

I have a diamond frame Iver Johnson that looks similar to that, but yours is older than mine. Frame definitely Iver. What does it say on the rear hub?


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 23, 2011)

new departure model 4


----------



## frogger1903 (May 23, 2011)

Dewey Snopes said:


> I found somne numbers on the right side of the frame just below the seat post appears to be two they are filled with paint .There are no bolts on the seat post I guess it is a oressure fit? i dont see how the post keeps from moving




Yes ! - My frame is exactly identical to yours, only mine originally had a headbadge fastened with 2 horizontal screws 1 1/8 inches apart. The frame used an internal expansion seat post system. You are missing some seat tube pieces (sleeve, collar ?). I'm still not thinking Iver though.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2011)

The more I look at the pics the less I'm convinced it's an IJ. All the Ivers I've seen had six digit serial numbers on the seat tube. Unless it's really early...


----------



## robertc (May 23, 2011)

Someone is going to hate themself for not paying the rent on that storage building. Sweet bike and most likely a sweet deal for you.


----------



## ericbaker (May 24, 2011)

"Model A"  rear hub

Good Lookin bike, nice find! did you know it was in there before you bid?


----------



## Dewey Snopes (May 27, 2011)

I am open to offers and bids on this bike


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 5, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## axsepul (Oct 19, 2011)

Could this bike be an old monarch (not monark)?


----------



## Minnie (Oct 23, 2011)

*Iver Johnson Expert*

You  need to go over to The Wheelmen website. Bill Smith is the Iver Johnson expert. He has tons of knowledge and info.


----------

